# Why combine Di2 front derailleur (Altamira 2.0, Gran Fondo 2.0) with Rotor crankset?



## picview (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi! I noticed that 2012 Gran Fondo and Altamira 2.0 Di2 uses Rotor 3D+F crankset.

I've been told that ideally you'd want something like an all-Shimano drivetrain for a more coherent groupset with the best shifting performance. I've also noticed that when a manufacturer specs a mix-and-match drivetrain, it's usually to swap in a cheaper substitute (e.g. Ultegra derailleurs with 105 crankset and cassette and KMC chain).

From what little research I've done, the Rotor 3D+F, just the arms with no rings, is already more expensive than Ultegra 6700. So why would Fuji specs these Di2 bikes with Rotor crankset? Is that considered an upgrade or a downgrade?

Could it be due to bottom bracket incompatibility? Can one even install Ultegra 6700 bottom bracket and crankset on these frames?


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

Upgrade.


----------



## speedyg55 (Jun 11, 2009)

I have an Altamira 2.0 with the Rotor crankset. I have zero complaints about the shifting performance and the cranks are nice and stiff


----------

